# What shower valve is this? It controls the temperature and the shower and bath tub



## Reidisaki (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Ruvati


----------



## Reidisaki (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for your reply, can't seem to find this online though  tried searching "ruvati shower handle" but getting mostly sinks. Any other ideas? Or you're certain it's ruvati


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

It's Ruvati.


----------



## Reidisaki (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you everyone, anyone know where i can get a replacement of this?


----------



## Reidisaki (Jun 24, 2021)

Amazed you can tell what it is but it really looks like the company gave up on showers and now makes sinks


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Definitely Moen, email them pictures and they’ll send you a free cartridge.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Definitely Moen, email them pictures and they’ll send you a free cartridge.


Could be moen, worth a shot. A lot of those shower trims are interchangeable between brands.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Def a Glacier Bay or a UberHuas, but I’m sure it’s a Sloan


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

That’s a Kohler I’ve seen plenty of them just like that. Go to the plumbing supply house and ask for a 69245 rebuild kit they’ll have it on the shelf with everything you need.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have to give this one props for the "Trapped in the closet" screenshot avatar.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I vowed that I was not going to click on any of these types of posts anymore, but I get so much information out of you guys that I just can't help myself. It's like a horrific car wreck.... I don't want to look, yet I can't look away.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Another one who does not read the rules. One chance to correct before locking.

READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


----------

